# Java tutorials



## inadaze@mac.com (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could suggest some good online java tutorials?  I have some background skill (actionscript,proce55ing,Matlab...)but am new to the syntax.  I would really like project oriented tutorials so that I could learn while creating something instead of just reading(although a tutorial like that would still be usefull).

Thanks
Jay


----------



## inadaze@mac.com (Oct 24, 2004)

i guess I should say that I am using the XCODE developers kit with MACOSX.

Thanks again
JAy


----------



## bobw (Oct 24, 2004)

http://developer.apple.com/java/

http://www.xcodeforums.com/index.php

http://java.sun.com/

http://www.macdevcenter.com/mac/osx2002/


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 24, 2004)

hey,
im currently in a JAVA class, and we use a free tutorial program called "kareltherobot" it treats you like an idiot, but is good for teaching OO concepts. might want to google it.


----------



## bobw (Oct 24, 2004)

Karel The Robot


----------



## Viro (Oct 24, 2004)

Thinking in Java. The BEST book on Java available, bar none. It's available free from the author's website. http://www.mindview.net


----------



## Viro (Oct 24, 2004)

If bobw's link is accurate, that Karel the robot doesn't have anything to do with Java or OOP. It's just a simple program that allows you to get the basics of programming by introducing you to program flow, control structures (if, while, etc). There is nothing concerning OOP(inheritance, polymorphysm, composition, etc) there.

Get a good book, especially the one I've already mentioned.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 24, 2004)

karel, allthough ungodly innane, does go into inheritance, polymorphism, ect. 
as i said, its for newbies, like me.


----------



## PBG4 Dude (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's a link to Java programming. This was all put together by a former CS teacher of mine.

http://chortle.ccsu.edu/CS151/cs151java.html

If you go directly to http://chortle.ccsu.edu you will see links for all the different subjects he teaches, along with all the supporting documents he's created.


----------



## HateEternal (Nov 11, 2004)

I would suggest moving to something easier than XCode to learn the basics of java. I think XCode is kind of a pain the arse for java. Try something simple like BBEdit or I actually think that eclipse is fairly easy to learn how to use.


----------



## Viro (Nov 22, 2004)

DanTekGeek said:
			
		

> karel, allthough ungodly innane, does go into inheritance, polymorphism, ect.
> as i said, its for newbies, like me.



Inheritance, polymorphism, and encapsulation are basic OOP principles. It doesn't really matter which language you use to learn these concepts, but IMHO Java handles all these very well. The syntax isn't dificult at all and the concept isn't hard to grasp if you have a good book with you. For a good book that deals with OOP and Java in general, look at Thinking in Java by Bruce Eckel that is available for free on the web. I've said it before, but I think it can't be emphasized enough. That is the best java book around for learning the language and the concepts behind the language.

As for IDEs, stay away from them. Use a simple text editor for now like BBEdit, JEdit or SubEthaEdit (my favorite).


----------

